# Engine misfires/stalls in the rain



## jrl2282 (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a '96 Jetta GL thats starting to misfire in the rain and eventually stalls. I would imagine water is getting into a key engine component somehow but I have no idea. Recently changed the ignition coil, dist cap/rotor wires and plugs.
PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Jetta A2 1989 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Engine misfires/stalls in the rain (jrl2282)*

Longshot, but check the O2 and O2 senser wires.
Especially if it's original.


----------



## jrl2282 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Engine misfires/stalls in the rain (jrl2282)*

i just recently cleaned the MAF sensor and i took out the cat and replaced it with a straight pipe and the o2 sensors were screwed in right and i also checked it with a tech 2.
problem is still happening...


----------



## jrl2282 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Engine misfires/stalls in the rain (jrl2282)*

bump
anyone??


----------



## jrl2282 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Engine misfires/stalls in the rain (jrl2282)*

bump


----------



## knifehitter (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Engine misfires/stalls in the rain (jrl2282)*

does this only happen in the rain? I am having a similar problem and it only seems to happen when its raining.


----------



## jrl2282 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Engine misfires/stalls in the rain (knifehitter)*

yea it ONLY happens in the rain. when its dry out it runs perfect. if you figure anything out let me know i'd appreciate it.


----------



## foxxinabox (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Engine misfires/stalls in the rain (jrl2282)*

Check the ground wire from the engine to the body. The one on my dad's '95 Jetta GL had frayed to the point of nearly breaking. He replaced it and quite a few of his electrical gremlins disappeared. I also remember watching something in a service video once where VW was having problems with the wiring harnesses as they passed through the rain tray area. Apparently the sheet metal would eventually wear into the wiring harness and cause all sorts of problems. Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Engine misfires/stalls in the rain (foxxinabox)*

yeah check your ecu wiring and connections inside the rain tray. That will fill up with standing water if your drains in the tray are clogged.


----------



## wgirnius (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Engine misfires/stalls in the rain ([email protected])*

Get a plant mister, open the hood, start engine, spray area to be diagnosed I'd still check the cap and the wires again too. Just check the wires at night with the spray bottle, if they are arcing, you'll see it.


----------



## mclovinvdubin (Aug 25, 2007)

HEY MY 96 JETTA GL DOSE THAT SAME s**#[email protected] I MABY A COLD START SENSOR IF FROM MEXICO SOMEONE HELP US OR BLOW UP ALL 2.0'S


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Engine misfires/stalls in the rain (jrl2282)*

Check your Hall sender connection area on the distributor for incoming H20 into the socket through a cracked weatherboot.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

is there any vuage posibility the fuel filler neck leaks? my uncle had that happen on his rabbit, it woulds always run like **** when it rained


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

I smell bad ignition coil.. take a spray bottle of water and mist the ignition coil and look for sparks and listen to see if the motor sputters or changes at all when misting it (do this while the car is running) my jetta had the same problem


----------



## jrl2282 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Engine misfires/stalls in the rain (jrl2282)*

first off thanks for all the replies....

seems like theres a million components to check that could get wet. some weekend ill have to dedicate some serious time haha.
distributor cap, rotor, wires, plugs, injectors and ignition coil all check out and are fine.
i think my next step will be to check all electronic connections very carefully because something is obviously getting wet
thanks again guys


----------



## Heinous12Valve (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Engine misfires/stalls in the rain (jrl2282)*

iv seen a million cases of this and 99% of the time its the coil, dont "mist" the coil thats not gonna show you anything.... soak the coil and ill put 100bucks that the car will die instantly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jrl2282 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Engine misfires/stalls in the rain (Heinous12Valve)*

yea but i just replaced the coil 2 months ago...


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Engine misfires/stalls in the rain (Heinous12Valve)*

yeah but if you "MIST" the coil it will spark so you can SEE thats the problem... like there's a crack in it.... as opposed to "SOAKING" it and just shorting it out.... your way is like shooting at a fly with a bazooka.... a fly swatter would do just fine...


----------



## Heinous12Valve (Oct 28, 2007)

doesnt matter, in some cases i have had to sit there for a min or so and soak the coil .....
a perfectly operating coil will not short out if you soak it.. if the car dies, the coil is bad... also yes you said you just replaced the coil... that doesent matter either... vw doesent know how to make parts lol new parts break all the time


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Engine misfires/stalls in the rain ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yeah check your ecu wiring and connections inside the rain tray. That will fill up with standing water if your drains in the tray are clogged.

x2
Also make sure your plastic trim under the windshield is fastened properly so that no water can get to your ECU.


----------

